# Bad Bass West Branch results from 9-19-10



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

A great day for fishin. Mild temps, cloudy and fog a good part of the morning. Too bad the bass didn't think so. It was a tough bite for the "branch". There were 74 teams in attendance. FYI for you musky hunters, if you're not casting the weedlines, you're missin one heck of a bite. Can't speak for all but we had no trouble raising several nice muskies. Anyway, here are the top 5 and big basses:

1st- Ed and Brett Hankins, 11.13 $1090. +$1000. Triton Gold 
2nd- John Williams and Dave Lecon 10.89 $887.
3rd- Tony Maglovsky and Art Knight 10.02 $761
4th- Matt Amedo and Bob Kotch 10.00 $456. +$153 for 2nd BB
5th- Dan Blackert and Ed Shockley 9.98 $357. +$353 for 1st BB:B 

Points Champs for 2010 are: (what a close race for top 3)
1st- Gabe Cooper and Nate Randolf 855
2nd- John Williams and Dave Lecon 852
3rd- Dan Blackert and Ed Shockley 848
4th- Nick and George Prvonozac
5th- Ed and Brett Hankins

Nearly 60 teams qualified for the season ending championship at Mosquito next month. Dan announced that work is almost complete on next years schedule and will be on web site when all is approved (region 3 Federation friendly). This well sponsored trail is on the rise and lookin to fill in 2011.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I've already told my over 2,500 friends on Facebook about how much I've enjoyed fishing the Bad Bass Champs tournaments. 
The group of guys fishing these tournaments are just awesome. (other than the fact that NONE of them informed me at the last weigh in 
that I had mascara dripping down my face because I got splashed when I was bagging up our fish... lol) No, seriously... It's a nice bunch of guys. Would love to see more women though! (there are a few)
I'm looking forward to the championship at Mosquito. That lake just makes me happy 
On another note.... Here is a picture of one of these grass line Muskies that Louie had mentioned in his post. Those fish are insane with a capitol "I" lol 
As many of you already may know, I have my camera with me pretty much all of the time. Just in case that incredible photo op comes around. Well, I got lucky with this shot, because those Muskies are angry and aggressive fish, especially when they have a treble hook or two stuck in their little lips... But, he cooperated long enough for me to get this awesome shot. Enjoy!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Good picture !


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

How many guys caught bass that were being chased by the muskies? Did anybody reel in bass that had teeth marks in it? Ah the great W.B. as the water drops and clears at the same time the muskies run the feeding 1 and 2 pound bass right through the weeds and up to the shore. The faster you try to reel the bass in the bigger the panic and the quicker the muskies strike. I would bet that many thought they broke off to muskies only to have lost spinner baits that had 1st been taken by 2 pounds bass.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Congradulations to Gabe and Nate for there championship! Gabe has been on fire this year and Nate is one of the best all around fisherman I know. Good job guys!!


----------

